
Ask HN: Why were so many security details at this week's S.F. Twilio convention? - levimaes
I couldn&#x27;t swing a dead cat without incurring an assault on any which number of the unsettling, no unserious business looking peace officers that we&#x27;re swarming city hall plaza yesterday. They even swept out the peddler and vagrant class, effective almost all evening. What gives? It&#x27;s not like a data center full or our APIs -- just conference goers conferring! Were we, in tech infrastructures, recently infiltrated or something or whatever; is this Us, the US, being extra vigilant about maybe the last decade&#x27;s &#x27;super-leaks&#x27;?
======
MetalGuru
_I couldn 't swing a dead cat without incurring an assault on any which number
of the unsettling, no unserious business looking peace officers that we're
swarming city hall plaza yesterday_

An assault? Swing a dead cat? What are you talking about? I can't even
comprehend what you're trying to say.

------
nodesocket
Because if security was not there you'd have a serious security and safety
issue in terms of the homeless and peddlers. In fact, it's been reported that
some companies refuse to do conferences in downtown SF any more. See
[https://www.zerohedge.com/news/2018-10-08/land-living-
dead-i...](https://www.zerohedge.com/news/2018-10-08/land-living-dead-inside-
san-franciscos-most-disgusting-city-block-0)

------
blissofbeing
Because it's SF?

